# Who ordered Kato GG-1 & B'dwy Ltd ?



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

I was just wondering who on here besides me has preordered the Kato GG-1 locomotive and the Broadway Limited cars that Kato has slated for release in August.


----------

